# how long from a show?



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi, 

Sorry to bother you again! I've just had a show and the books say labour can start anything from hours to weeks from this happening.... do you have any more thoughts on how long it could be? Could it really still be weeks?!

Rach x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

a show is a good sign that 'something' is happening but not necessarily the big one!!!

Keep active, try a bit of bedroom activity where the earth moves for you both and hopefully things will happen sooner rather than later

Take care x


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks Oink,

Still nothing happening   I laughed as I read your post about 'bedroom activity', firstly because my DP was snoring by the side of me in bed as I read and secondly because I presume you meant the prostaglandin content of sperm would help me on the way (?!), well my partner is female!!! I'm hoping things will get going soon.

Rach xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Ha Ha

thats funny, sorry  

I'm sure it would help anyway!!  

Are you taking raspberry leaf tablets? Try eating some fresh pineapple and keep active, encourage that head to 'lean' on the top of your cervix, hopefully that will help.

Sorry again  

Take care x


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

You don't need to be sorry.... I just thought it was funny!!!!

I am 'actively' cleaning the house. I am drinking raspberry leaf tea. I ate a whole pineapple the other day and can't stomach any more at the moment!! It's just a waiting game I suppose!

Will let you know x


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Well oink, I wish i hadn't had the show.... it just got my hopes up and now nothing!!!! I have had period-like paind on and off all weekend and a dodgy stomach but today nothing.... think I'm in for the long haul!!!

Thanks fopr your advice!! x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

I wouldn't call that nothing, every pain, ache and any amount of show, means that something is going on, and its doing something in there.

You have to wait for your cervix to shorten before it dilate, maybe thats what going on.

Don't give up hope, he/she has to come out some time soon, you'd look really silly if he/she was still in,  in 2 yrs time!!!  

Take care x


----------

